# Brad Pitt Buys a Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to the entertianment website EntertainmentWise.com, Brad Pitt has bought an Audi Q7. If true, we're guessing that can't be bad for the new Audi SUV's image.
More here...
http://www.entertainmentwise.com/news?id=19487
found via...
http://www.pittwatch.com/brad-pitt-buys-an-audi-q7


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Brad Pitt Buys a Q7 ([email protected])*

EEEEEEEEEK!
They call the Q7 a mini-van. Grrrrrrrrrrrr, they need real car people at the tabloids, or me as consultant










_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 8:42 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Brad Pitt Buys a Q7 (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Haha, you know they really do.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Brad Pitt Buys a Q7 ([email protected])*

Well I'm glad a few people chimed in and informed everyone there that the Q7 is not a mini-van. What an insult!


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Brad Pitt Buys a Q7 (993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *993* »_Well I'm glad a few people chimed in and informed everyone there that the Q7 is not a mini-van. What an insult!

Don't you have a soccer game to attend?


----------

